# Lost passport and visa



## Mrtcpip (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi there everyone,

My wife and I went for a small trip in the alto adige and sadly lost her US passport. It had our Italian ER Visto stamp in it. So my question, what does it take to replace a lost Italian visa? 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!

:redface:


----------



## Amblepup (May 3, 2016)

Have you reported it? You will need to contact the embassy in Rome. It may get into the wrong hands and in this day and age need to be mindful of terrorism, plus copying the identity.,


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure about Italy, but in France, to replace a residence permit like that, you would have to file a police report to report it stolen or missing. (Administratively, Italy is often remarkably similar to France - or vice versa.) Chances are, the police can provide you with some sort of document that will allow you to get a new ER in your replacement passport. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Just a couple of thoughts; I have no idea as to the accuracy thereof...

1) Visas are issued by consulates. I would expect that you would need to contact the visa office of the consulate which issued yours and inquire as to the proper procedure.

2) I seriously wonder if you even need to worry about it. A visa grants you _entry_ into Italy; it is the permesso di sogiorno which allows you to _remain_ in Italy. Presuming that you have established residenza and obtained your permessi, it is possible that you no longer need to have possession of the actual visa. But, again, let your consulate be your guide.


----------



## Mrtcpip (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you for the feedback. I spoke to a police officer that is my friend, and he recommended to report it as well. So tomorrow I will do so. 

I also wondered if possession of the visto is required. I have a photocopy of it. I guess I will learn more tomorrow.

Thanks again!


----------



## Amblepup (May 3, 2016)

A photocopy will make things less complicated, good luck x


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Mrtcpip said:


> Thank you for the feedback. _I spoke to a police officer that is my friend, and he recommended to report it as well. So tomorrow I will do so._
> 
> I also wondered if possession of the visto is required. I have a photocopy of it. I guess I will learn more tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks again!


It is not unlikely that someone found it and turned it over to the nearest police officer. Maybe you will get lucky.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

As long as she has her PdS she's fine. If she had merely renewed her passport there'd be no visa in the new passport, and that'd also be fine. So no need to worry about that part.

The protocol when a passport is lost or stolen is to report the theft/loss immediately to the local police and get a police report, and also to report the theft/loss to the nearest U.S. consulate as soon as you can.


----------



## Mrtcpip (Feb 15, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> As long as she has her PdS she's fine. If she had merely renewed her passport there'd be no visa in the new passport, and that'd also be fine. So no need to worry about that part.
> 
> The protocol when a passport is lost or stolen is to report the theft/loss immediately to the local police and get a police report, and also to report the theft/loss to the nearest U.S. consulate as soon as you can.


Thank you! That is exactly what the police told me here as well!


----------

